# Larry Elmore



## Brian G Turner (Nov 14, 2004)

Simply put, Larry Elmore's art _is_ the face of second edition D&D/AD&D.

Whether it's the face of the basic edition here:
http://www.larryelmore.com/popups/color/co157.htm

later advanced levels, such as here:
http://www.larryelmore.com/popups/color/co166.htm

or his AD&D incidental illustrations in the second edition rule books:
http://www.larryelmore.com/popups/color/co060.htm

not to mention his close illustrations that follow the Dragonlance sagas - and book covers:
http://www.larryelmore.com/popups/color/co059.htm


I always enjoyed them as a player - there was definitely a heroic tone set by the D&D covers.

I always found the listed AD&D illustration a bit disturbing, though - a gang of adventurers and the trophy corpse of a baby dragon.

The Dragonlance covers look a bit cheesy, looking at them now - but perhaps that is simply art reflecting art? 

Anyway...in case anyone wishes to discuss the works of Larry Elmore.


----------



## kyektulu (Jul 13, 2005)

Larry Elmore is very talented, love the work he did for the Dragonlance calenders and artbooks.


----------

